
Amazon Relief Fund - smacktoward
https://amazonrelieffund.org/
======
ipsum2
Why does Amazon need donations for their workers when they have a market cap
of almost $1T? Surely they have enough money?

~~~
nickff
Market capitalization is not indicative of cash-on-hand. You should at least
look at their assets, or maybe operating income, which are both substantial
and publicly available.

[https://ir.aboutamazon.com/quarterly-
results](https://ir.aboutamazon.com/quarterly-results)

------
nieksand
It looks legit. It could also be a scam. Is there a link from amazon.com to
this site somewhere?

~~~
riknos314
[EDIT] Excellent points were made that while amazon IS creating a fund, this
particular web page may very well not be the actual implementation of said
fund. Proceed with caution.

It is mentioned in a post on the amazon blog:

[https://blog.aboutamazon.com/company-news/amazons-actions-
to...](https://blog.aboutamazon.com/company-news/amazons-actions-to-help-
employees-communities-and-customers-affected-by-covid-19)

~~~
I_am_ravi
I doubt that the website is legit, Amazon mentioned the relief fund, but did
not see the url in blog post. Also, choice of UI/UX elements does not adhere
with Amazon websites, so I doubt whether is legit (I may be wrong, but will
consider this website as fake unless url is mentioned in blog post)

~~~
_vertigo
The certificate is issued by GoDaddy - it's almost certainly a scam.

------
nostromo
Imagine working for a company and needing to apply for a grant to take two
weeks off when you're sick.

I'm glad Amazon is doing this, but this is the dystopian side effect of making
so many people "independent contractors."

